# I said this prayer... bis



## BbAnge (Jul 5, 2017)

I tried publishing this by replying to the initial post but could not. So here I go

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Please hear our payer... Amen


----------



## BbAnge (Jul 5, 2017)

Dear heart of Jesus, in the past I have asked you for favours. This time I ask you this special one. Take it dear heart of Jesus and place it within your heart, where your Father sees it. Then in His merciful eyes it will become your favour not mine.
Amen

Say this pray three times for three days and your favour will be granted. Never known to fail.


----------

